# Question about venting the liberty 404 drain pump



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

I would suggest you look at figure 1 of your installation hand book.

The side hole is the drain connection.

The holes in the top one is your vent the other is the pump out.


----------



## teeb57 (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm looking at the handbook/manual. That's not what it says.

I don't understand much and I'm not argumentative, it's just not what the book says. Both the side hole or upper hole may be used for inlet or vent, either configuration works.

I still don't understand why I need to run PVC out the roof as apposed to no PVC at all if it weren't for odors. Call me stupid, but something just aint makin sense.

Thanks for chiming in Ghostmaker


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

What are you tying into the pump?


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

The vent comes off the top. The side hole is the drain. The other top hole is the pump discharge that should tie into a 4 inch drain.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

teeb57 said:


> I'm looking at the handbook/manual. That's not what it says.
> 
> I don't understand much and I'm not argumentative, it's just not what the book says. Both the side hole or upper hole may be used for inlet or vent, either configuration works.
> 
> ...


I did look at the online manual figure 1 shows a thousand words...


----------



## teeb57 (Oct 16, 2012)

Ghostmaker said:


> The vent comes off the top. The side hole is the drain. The other top hole is the pump discharge that should tie into a 4 inch drain.


The pump will be used for the basement sink and washer. I was tying into a 1.5" kitchen sink line that was directly overhead. I didn't know it was supposed to go to a 4" line. Just when I think I have this figured out...


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Are you having it inspected? If not since it is only grey water waste your dealing with in the area I inspect this type of sump we only require you run a vent and turn it back down below the first floor if you are in the basement.

The 4 inch part for the drain is because it is a pumped discharge and it is very disruptive for positive and negative air pressure on your drainage system. In plain English it may pull trap seals if not piped correctly. I would also plan on dumping your washer to a laundry tray then have the tray go to the pump.


----------



## teeb57 (Oct 16, 2012)

Ghostmaker said:


> Are you having it inspected? If not since it is only grey water waste your dealing with in the area I inspect this type of sump we only require you run a vent and turn it back down below the first floor if you are in the basement.
> 
> The 4 inch part for the drain is because it is a pumped discharge and it is very disruptive for positive and negative air pressure on your drainage system. In plain English it may pull trap seals if not piped correctly. I would also plan on dumping your washer to a laundry tray then have the tray go to the pump.


As you probably guessed I'm new at this so all your tips are helping me out a lot. 

No, this wont be inspected. 

So the vent can stay inside? I did already have in place PVC pipe running out through the side of the house and had planned on running the vent out that way. But if I can just goose neck it down and keep it in the basement, that'll make things a lot easier.

The washer will discharge into a tray before entering the pump.

If I have to tie into a 4" sewer, I'm in trouble. I figured the pump's discharge would be putting extra pressure on the kitchen sink's line, so I thought I would connect the Liberty pump's discharge about 5 feet down stream of the kitchen sink line. My thinking is that this will allow the kitchen sink line to absorb more pressure than if I were to place the pump directly underneath the kitchen sink. Now you've got me thinking again. I'm sure glad I didn't install this thing yet.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Does your house sewer go out through the wall you usually have a cleanout plug there that is 4 inch. Just get a PVC threaded adaptor teflon tape it and pipe dope it screw it into your clean out. Then install a PVC 4 by 2 y on its back 2 inch looking up. Put another clean out on the end of that y. Bush the 2 inch to 1.5 inch and tie your pump into it. Pitch as much of your pump run as you can so it drains into the 4 by 2 y.

Also make sure you install a check valve on the vertical run from the pump .


----------



## teeb57 (Oct 16, 2012)

Ghostmaker said:


> Does your house sewer go out through the wall you usually have a cleanout plug there that is 4 inch. Just get a PVC threaded adaptor teflon tape it and pipe dope it screw it into your clean out. Then install a PVC 4 by 2 y on its back 2 inch looking up. Put another clean out on the end of that y. Bush the 2 inch to 1.5 inch and tie your pump into it. Pitch as much of your pump run as you can so it drains into the 4 by 2 y.
> 
> Also make sure you install a check valve on the vertical run from the pump .


Ghostmaker, Thank you 

The check valve and unions are all installed. My 1st time to do a 'real job' with PVC and everything went smooth. Our sewer line is very old and made out of cast iron. Even if it was PVC I'd have problems getting to it since it runs out thru a crawl space. I wanted to tap into the sewer but quickly saw that wasn't going to be an option with out calling in some help....some very expensive help. So I tied into the kitchen sink drain and have a backwater valve installed just upstream of the Y. All PVC are well supported to prevent pressure bumps. If this proves to be another bad idea of mine I will have to call in plumbers. 

I did a test run this evening. Now all I have to do is figure out why the darn pump wont run.

Ghostmaker, you've been a great help. I wish you knew how much I appreciate your time.

Warm regards, Steve

****update****
I opened up the unit and jiggled the float and it's all running as it should now. All is right with the world. Thank you so much Ghostmaker for all your time. Steve


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

I see it was a total wasted effort to get you to do it correctly. That backwater valve should do real will on your kitchen drain. Enjoy the future problems you have installed.

I do hope they have a pre sale inspection in your area so the next owner of your home doesn't get screwed.


----------



## teeb57 (Oct 16, 2012)

this job was pretty easy and can undo it if needed. we want to do things here the right way & I don't like jerry rigging. your thoughts weren't ignored, but very much appreciated. There is a very small section of cast iron that's exposed in the basement. it runs from the 1st floor thru the basement then into the crawl space & I don't see how I can tap into cast iron. the sewer line isn't accessible in the basement. instead the sewer runs though a very confined crawl space, I don't know what else I can do.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Is your pump installed above the gravity drain? Was there a reason we couldn't just drain it to the gravity drain?


----------



## teeb57 (Oct 16, 2012)

Ghostmaker said:


> Is your pump installed above the gravity drain? Was there a reason we couldn't just drain it to the gravity drain?


 Hi Ghostmaker,

The discharge pump line runs vertically from the basement floor up to about 8 feet which is above the gravity line. I then extended the pumps line out about 5 or 6 feet where it is then Y'd into gravity line. My rationale for extending the pump's line out about 5 feet was because I didn't want to connect the pump to the gravity line directly under where the kitchen sink is located. I felt this would put too much pressure on the kitchen sink's line and trap.

I've heard from not only you but others as well that this could potentially cause problems for seals in the gravity line. But there was no option I could see. 

Thank you again for taking your time.

Happy new year, Steve


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Happy new year to you also.. Could you take some pics of your sewer in the crawl?


----------



## teeb57 (Oct 16, 2012)

Ghostmaker said:


> Happy new year to you also.. Could you take some pics of your sewer in the crawl?


 Wish I could. In the crawl space, the sewer runs under the ground and out the same direction towards an old septic system that was once in place. I assume the septic system was replaced with a typical city sewer system. Then, at a later time, an addition was built onto the house and over the sewer line which created our crawl space. The only sewer line I can see in the crawl is in the very back of this crawl space which plumbs from the new addition's bathroom out the side to the new sewer. This is made of PVC and is not accessible.


----------

